# Uhr langesamer



## globus (10. Okt 2004)

Die  Uhr in einem  Raumschiff soll langsamer gehen als die eine Uhr des Systems bzw auf der Erde?
Kann mir bitte jemand dieses begründen?

Grüße
globus


----------



## Roar (10. Okt 2004)

mach deine hausaufgaben selber!
http://www.google.de/search?q=Relativitätstheorie


----------



## abollm (10. Okt 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mach deine hausaufgaben selber!
> http://www.google.de/search?q=Relativitätstheorie


oder schau hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitdilatation


----------

